# Reading > Who Said That? >  Cervantes

## MarilynMonroe00

One of my favorite quotes:




> No fathers or mothers think their own children ugly; and this self-deceit is yet stronger with respect to the offspring of the mind.--CERVANTES.


btw, read Don Quixote de la Mancha if you have not!

----------


## JoeLopp

Tnx for sharing that Marilyn, and it is sooo true! I've not yet read Quixote, but def intend to...  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Barbarous

a bit of a paraphrase from the first part of Don Quixote:
"A proverb is a short sentence based on long experience."

----------


## hack

"There is no taking trout with dry breeches." Cervantes

----------

